# Sportsman 700 twin issue



## TINGS (Jul 1, 2011)

Need some help guys... Just snorkeled my popo and now my quad takes about 2 full seconds before it revs up when pushing on the throttle. I have two, 1.5" hose coming off the air box. I'm assuming I will have to re jet the the carb? It would be my 1st time messing with the carburetor so i would need a some help on how to do it....


----------



## focushunter (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep sounds like the jetting. What did you use for the air box snorkel?


----------

